# Sabatian Inlet



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Made a looong trip yesterday. Stopped twice at the beaches both north and south of inlet. Very few people fishing as the cold windy condition made surf fishing difficult. That couple of people I talked with caught nothing. Spent several PM hrs at the turn of north jetty. The tide was at high but going low. There were many people braving the weather. Most left with nothing except a few Sheeps. I caught nothing on the surf side though the bait got stolen as soon as hitting water, probable by crab. I first tried DOA shrimp on the inlet side and got hook-on by something once for 1 sec then came off. The DOA was almost teared in half. I also tried clam on the bottom but the grass walked line with 4 -oz pyrimid made fishing difficult. Then somebody tried live shrimp whole day without success gave me the left over with some jumbo size. I threw the jumbo ones in just below the jetty. First one got run within 10 minutes but got off as I was totally unprepared and a bit late to grab the rod. The second one got a bite as soon as I laid down the rod. I won this one this time with a beautiful snook caming out of water. It was apparently just a bit too small and dived back into water immediately after being de-hooked without too much stress. It was time to call-off the day.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Wait until you fish there one day when it is going off, you'll be spoiled forever. It's definitely a bit of a drive from Orlando, but worth it.


----------



## Tacklepoor (Jan 22, 2007)

Been there when it took longer to unhook a blue fish than it did to hook one. Was throwing the metal spoon, Croc! The treble hooks seriously took longer to unhook than the cast back out there and snag another. It was to the point that I would just step on the blue and jerk out the spoon, lips and all......throw whatever was still on the hook and snag another. Before the school moved outa range. That was in the early 70's.......... been going back ever since.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

SSC guys had a great productive bull red trip a couple weeks ago to sebastion inlet. They went back last night till wends. I missed both trips as i am saving for cudjoe key in two weeks.


----------



## walleyejoe (Mar 12, 2008)

*Sebastian Inlet in two weeks*

Any idea of what should be biting at that time?


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for invitation, Hellrhay. I know you are out there chasing pomp. I can't make it there that early on Saturday but I will try to be there tomorrow noon at north jetty at high tide for pomp and then for snook over outgoing tide.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

As I promised, I had a trip over Sebastian area. Made a few stops at beach along A1A. Only a few pomps with most people empty handed. I caught one at the beach south of inlet. I then moved to north jetty. I tried Jambo shrimp with no luck. I tried SF over the beach side with no luck on pomp. I did catch many small whiting over the surf on clam. The high light of the day was catching a 24" snook at surf on clam. It went right back to grow bigger.


----------

